# Cheapest way



## JPlendPhoto (Feb 18, 2013)

I really want to go full frame by the end of June as I am the photographer for a wedding at the end of that month, but I am on a very tight budget. I would like to buy the Canon EOS 5D Mark II and the 24-105mm lens; I live in the UK and would like to know the best way/places of getting this camera and lens at the cheapest price possible. Yes I understand this may mean not getting this equipment new.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Zv (Feb 18, 2013)

You could try ebay or amazon marketplace. Also check out Preloved. Just how tight is your budget?


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks, I'll have a look at them. I would say my budget is around £1,200-1,500
I see that DigitalRev sell the 24-105mm for £590, that seems like a good price considering it's new, I have not seen anywhere else selling it new at that price.
http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-ef-24-105mm-f/ODY4


----------



## robbymack (Feb 18, 2013)

The cheapest would be to rent if possible. Seems since you're on a tight budget this would be the way to go.


----------



## Zv (Feb 19, 2013)

I saw amazon has the 24-105 kit for £1799, second hand but sold through amazon. What lenses do you have currently? Do you need the 24-105? Have you got any good primes that could work with the body alone?


----------



## Menace (Feb 19, 2013)

eBay or Amazon is probably the best bet as stated above. just make sure you give yourself enough time prior to the wedding to get used to the camera controls etc.


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Feb 19, 2013)

Zv said:


> I saw amazon has the 24-105 kit for £1799, second hand but sold through amazon. What lenses do you have currently? Do you need the 24-105? Have you got any good primes that could work with the body alone?


I'll keep on looking at Amazon to see if anything cheaper comes up 

I currently have 3 lenses, 17-40mm f/4 L, 70-200mm f/4 L and 50mm f/1.8. I have a decent range covered but I thought having the 24-105 would be beneficial because 1- It has IS and 2- The distortion won’t be as bad at 24mm compared to zooming in to 24mm with the 17-40mm lens.

So I only have one prime, the 50mm f/1.8. Should I be looking more at prime lenses rarther than zooms?



Menace said:


> eBay or Amazon is probably the best bet as stated above. just make sure you give yourself enough time prior to the wedding to get used to the camera controls etc.


Ok thanks  I already have the Canon 450D and have used the 5D Mark II before so I should be ok with that. If I do buy the camera I ideally would like to get it one month before the wedding so I can get used to using full frame.


----------



## Zv (Feb 19, 2013)

JPlendPhoto said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > I saw amazon has the 24-105 kit for £1799, second hand but sold through amazon. What lenses do you have currently? Do you need the 24-105? Have you got any good primes that could work with the body alone?
> ...


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Feb 19, 2013)

Zv said:


> Yes! But wait and save up.
> 
> Ok so you have two very good, very useful lenses and one pretty good one. I think you could get away with buying the body only. You can shoot the wedding with just those three lenses. 70mm is actually kinda nice and not too tight on a FF in that you could shoot most of the event with just that lens. If you need low light help or shallow dof just switch to the 50mm.
> 
> ...


Ok thank you very much for the advice!
What lens should I save up for? I have been looking at 85mm f/1.8, that looks like a good prime! Or maybe upgrade my 50mm f/1.8 to the f/1.4?

The other thing is to now find a good price for a used 5D Mark II which is in good condition! If I can get it new then that would be even better as that would do me for a number of years. By that point something like a 5D Mark IIII might be out and I hope to have a lot more money by then


----------



## tomscott (Feb 19, 2013)

Digital Rev

saved £700 on my 5DMKIII 24-105mm and 100mm L, no import tax as its included and arrived in 3 days.


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Feb 19, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Digital Rev
> 
> saved £700 on my 5DMKIII 24-105mm and 100mm L, no import tax as its included and arrived in 3 days.


I wish I had enough money for a 5D Mark III! So would you recommend Digital Rev, even though they are not UK based?


----------



## Zv (Feb 19, 2013)

I wouldn't upgrade the 50mm 1.8 to the 1.4, there are rumors that the 1.4 is going to be replaced. Also it's not much of an upgrade. Keep the 50, it comes in handy now and again. 

The 85mm is ok, plenty sharp and great IQ. Just has a lot of CA between f/1.8 and f/2.8 around f/4 its mint. I wish I hadn't bothered buying it and just invested in something like a 135L at the time. 

Depending on what focal lengths you like to shoot at you should prob invest in a good prime at that range. 

Now I don't bother with the in between upgrades, I save up for the best because eventually that is what you'll end up with!


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Feb 20, 2013)

Zv said:


> I wouldn't upgrade the 50mm 1.8 to the 1.4, there are rumors that the 1.4 is going to be replaced. Also it's not much of an upgrade. Keep the 50, it comes in handy now and again.
> 
> The 85mm is ok, plenty sharp and great IQ. Just has a lot of CA between f/1.8 and f/2.8 around f/4 its mint. I wish I hadn't bothered buying it and just invested in something like a 135L at the time.
> 
> ...


Ok, thank you very much for all your advice!


----------



## tomscott (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes like I said all the parts were UK spec came with a UK manual and plug. You pay no import tax to the UK because they have upped the price slightly from how they used to sometimes customs would stop your product meaning unhappy customers reduced sales. Now its included its a no brainer. 

I got a 5DMKIII with a 24-105mm and the 100mm L macro for just under £3000

Prices have just gone up tho with Canons new lowest price BS.

The 5DMKIII kit is £2639 at the moment

It is £2979 at wilkinson cameras and calumet UK £350 you cant argue over.


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Feb 20, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Yes like I said all the parts were UK spec came with a UK manual and plug. You pay no import tax to the UK because they have upped the price slightly from how they used to sometimes customs would stop your product meaning unhappy customers reduced sales. Now its included its a no brainer.
> 
> I got a 5DMKIII with a 24-105mm and the 100mm L macro for just under £3000
> 
> ...


Sounds good!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2013)

If you plan to go to FF and shoot a wedding a couple of days later, you might be unhappy with the results. Allow yourself plenty of time to use the camera and find out how it handles flash, low light, and do a AFMA on your lenses.
That pretty much goes for any new camera body, but moving to FF will require sone practice to get the best out of the camera.


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Feb 21, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you plan to go to FF and shoot a wedding a couple of days later, you might be unhappy with the results. Allow yourself plenty of time to use the camera and find out how it handles flash, low light, and do a AFMA on your lenses.
> That pretty much goes for any new camera body, but moving to FF will require sone practice to get the best out of the camera.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## scrup (Feb 22, 2013)

Consider a flash as well. I purchased a faster lens hoping to get more keepers for indoor shots and found bounced flash made more of a difference.


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Feb 23, 2013)

scrup said:


> Consider a flash as well. I purchased a faster lens hoping to get more keepers for indoor shots and found bounced flash made more of a difference.



I already have the Canon Speedlite 430ex ii


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 23, 2013)

For used, have a look at MPB Photographics. Their prices tend to be lower than most and their descriptions are accurate.


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Feb 25, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> For used, have a look at MPB Photographics. Their prices tend to be lower than most and their descriptions are accurate.



Thanks. Not heard of them before, I'll have a look.


----------



## untitled10 (Feb 28, 2013)

JPlendPhoto said:


> I really want to go full frame by the end of June as I am the photographer for a wedding at the end of that month, but I am on a very tight budget. I would like to buy the Canon EOS 5D Mark II and the 24-105mm lens; I live in the UK and would like to know the best way/places of getting this camera and lens at the cheapest price possible. Yes I understand this may mean not getting this equipment new.
> 
> Thanks very much!



I would very highly reccomend London Camera exchange, they can be fonud almost anywhere in the UK
great quality, loverly and informed staff, and usuially opening for bartering c;


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Feb 28, 2013)

untitled10 said:


> JPlendPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to go full frame by the end of June as I am the photographer for a wedding at the end of that month, but I am on a very tight budget. I would like to buy the Canon EOS 5D Mark II and the 24-105mm lens; I live in the UK and would like to know the best way/places of getting this camera and lens at the cheapest price possible. Yes I understand this may mean not getting this equipment new.
> ...


That’s true, they are good, but they are not always the cheapest.


----------



## Skirball (Feb 28, 2013)

Zv said:


> I wouldn't upgrade the 50mm 1.8 to the 1.4, there are rumors that the 1.4 is going to be replaced. Also it's not much of an upgrade. Keep the 50, it comes in handy now and again.



I agree he shouldn't upgrade the 50 when he could put the cash towards another length prime (like the 85, which may not match up to the 1.2, but I think it's a pretty fantastic lens at the price), but I'd disagree on the 1.4 not being much of an upgrade. I think the thing is in a whole different league, but I don’t give the 1.8 the credit many do. I know the Nifty Fifty has something of a cult following, but its only claim to fame is value; and that’s because the lens costs less than a high end UV filter. I’m fairly certain that the focus ring was designed based off some sort of medieval torture device and the bokeh makes Baby Jesus cry. I don’t regret upgrading to the 1.4 at all. YMMV.


----------



## Canon_Wisconsin (Feb 28, 2013)

I paid $1484 for my refurbished 5D Mark II last spring. It has come down in price, if you watch the sales. Canon just had a 20% off refurb sale and it was around $1408. I have seen them on Craigslist for around $1500 and depending on where you live, you could probably find used, although I like refurbed because then it has been looked over by Canon and comes with a 90 day warranty. No issues with mine at about 7000+ clicks (410 clicks when I got it).


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

Skirball said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't upgrade the 50mm 1.8 to the 1.4, there are rumors that the 1.4 is going to be replaced. Also it's not much of an upgrade. Keep the 50, it comes in handy now and again.
> ...



Ok thanks, I think that is what I will do. I'll stick with my 50mm 1.8 for now.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

JPlendPhoto said:


> I really want to go full frame by the end of June as I am the photographer for a wedding at the end of that month, but I am on a very tight budget. I would like to buy the Canon EOS 5D Mark II and the 24-105mm lens; I live in the UK and would like to know the best way/places of getting this camera and lens at the cheapest price possible. Yes I understand this may mean not getting this equipment new.
> 
> Thanks very much!



A 24-105L is a good lens but It wouldn't do weddings well Unless you do alot of flash.

Lets say 2000$ is your budget.

5D2 + 24-105 = 2000$ used.

or

5Dc
24-105
50mm 1.8 + 100 F/2
580 ExII

for about the same used price.

I'd honestly choose the latter setup, but that's just me.


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

Canon_Wisconsin said:


> I paid $1484 for my refurbished 5D Mark II last spring. It has come down in price, if you watch the sales. Canon just had a 20% off refurb sale and it was around $1408. I have seen them on Craigslist for around $1500 and depending on where you live, you could probably find used, although I like refurbed because then it has been looked over by Canon and comes with a 90 day warranty. No issues with mine at about 7000+ clicks (410 clicks when I got it).



That is a good price! I would like to spend around £900 on the body; I don't think I'll be able to get it much cheaper than that. I live in the UK, South West England, and the problem I have is I would like to see the camera before buying it. If I could get it refurbished from Canon, like yours, I would feel happier because it would have been looked over by them. I have been looking at www.gumtree.com to see if anyone local is selling the 5D Mark ii, but many of them seem to be in London. The only place I can see Canon sell refurbished cameras in the UK is here: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/canon-outlet

Am I right in saying you have both the Canon 135L f/2 and Canon 85 f/1.8 USM? I am considering saving for one of these lenses after I get the body. I am leaning towards the Canon 135L f/2, but then I am not sure if I will use my current 70-200mm f/4 L much if I got this lens. If you don’t mind me asking, out of these two lenses, which one would you recommend?


----------

